# Project Reality



## Clund (8. Juni 2014)

Moin moin,
um mal etwas Inhalt in diesen Teil des Forums zu bringen ...
seit dem Gamespy Shutdown benötigt man für den Battlefield 2 Mod Project Reality keine einzigartige/normale/"legale" Lizens mehr. D.h. man kann mit einer Version beliebig oft gleichzeitig online Spielen. Das Gamespy Account System wurde komplett ersetzt.
Die Entwickler haben es geschafft durch Realismus die Spieler zum Kommunizieren und Organisieren zu zwingen (Ohne fließend Englisch zu sprechen ist man deshalb auch aufgeflogen).




Clund


----------

